
Clojure by Example - tosh
https://kimh.github.io/clojure-by-example/
======
tosh
> I don't like reading thick O'Reilly books when I start learning new
> programming languages. Rather, I like starting by writing small and dirty
> code. If you take this approach, having many simple code examples are
> extremely helpful because I can find answers to these questions very easily.

